# Optoma EH300 or Optoma HD25-LV



## Starmaster (Jun 3, 2012)

Hi..i have not been on the site for a bit..i thinking of getting a new PJ and was looking at the Optoma EH300 (black in color) or the Optoma HD25-LV (white in color) and they both have full 1080P 3D in them already, the eh300 has a 3500 lumens and the hd25 lv has 3200 lumens, some sites same 3000 lumens, i figure for 3D the more lumens would help in a brighter picture.

And the eh300 has 15000:1 contrast and the hd25 lv has 20000:1 contrast ratio, the MSRP was around $2400.00 for each one..but i can get them for around $1170 to $1299 the hd25 lv being the cheaper in price of the two, i really like the black eh300 model, but wanted to ask the opinions of anybody that has had these PJ's or just some suggestions, but for the money these PJ's have some nice features and they are DLP projectors, as the 3 LCD ones are just out of my price range, any help would be awesome..thanks very much.


----------



## TheArkive (Aug 16, 2011)

I pulled up their spec pages on Optoma's site and did a comparison, and really I don't see much of a difference. Comparing 3500 lumens to 3200 lumens ... that's only a difference of 300 lumens which is a small percentage.

If you do the math, you are talking about only a 9% difference in brightness.

If you were comparing 1500 lumens to 3000 lumens, or 2000 to 3000, that would be more of a noticeable difference.

In my opinion, the decision factor comes down to what color do you want (black or white) and which is cheaper. On Amazon there was a $200 price difference. If the color black is worth $200 then I'd go with that (and you get an extra 300 lumens). If not, I'd go white.

What screen you use matters too, but again, with a difference of only 300 lumens, I can't imagine the difference being of any consequence.

I actually use a wall for my projector (cheaper). White walls work perfect for me. I'm actually projecting on a tan-ish brown colored wall right now with a 3000 lumen lamp and the pic quality is good enough for me. (Still wish I owned the house so I could paint the walls!)

I'm afraid I can't give any advice on 3D, since I haven't gone that path yet, but when it comes to lumens ... 
basically over 1280x800 at 3000 lumens I have to look for problems since they don't jump out at me. You just gotta decide what margin of error you are willing to accept.

EDIT: Almost forgot, I saw one has 2 HDMI's and one has only 1. Obviously your intended setup and need for cables should be a factor!


----------



## Starmaster (Jun 3, 2012)

Thanks for replying..both PJ's have 2 HDMI ports and are the full 1080p, but only bigger bit of difference is in the contrast ratio as the HD25-LV has 20,000:1 ratio and the EH300 has 15,000:1 ratio and how much difference would there actually be between the two, the EH300 has the ultra dynamic black which i am not sure the HD25-LV has that, i believe it has ultra black and unless they are the same and worded differently..thanks again for replying and your input as it is greatly appreciated, i am leaning towards the EH300 as it is a little brighter for the 3D part, but will check on a few more things between the two before the final decision. :T


----------



## Starmaster (Jun 3, 2012)

Sorry for the double post, i purchased a PJ yesterday which i ended up buying the Optoma HD25-LV (20,000:1 contrast ratio) as i was leaning towards the Optoma EH300 (15,000:1 contrast ratio), which has less contrast ratio..but i came across the HD25-LV brand new for $849.00 US which is a great deal as they want more for refurbished ones..so i could not pass this deal up as the seller only had 1 for sale. I cannot wait till i can test this PJ as reviews has said so great things about this PJ, but with all PJ's there can be some downfalls, but from what i have heard it is quite a PJ for the price. :bigsmile:


----------



## cobr (Oct 31, 2013)

You've got a really good deal on the Optoma HD25 LV. I bought my one for $1080 before tax on Amazon last week. It projects to a 110 inch Da-Lite fixed frame screen. I'm not really happy with this projector. It requires a dark room to really shine though it's been advertised for living room. Let's me know how you see it. Thanks,


----------



## Starmaster (Jun 3, 2012)

cobr said:


> You've got a really good deal on the Optoma HD25 LV. I bought my one for $1080 before tax on Amazon last week. It projects to a 110 inch Da-Lite fixed frame screen. I'm not really happy with this projector. It requires a dark room to really shine though it's been advertised for living room. Let's me know how you see it. Thanks,


Okay i will let you know how it is as i have a 120" maxstar high contrast gray fixed frame screen with a 1.3 gain as it works not bad in light now with the PJ i have now..but i wanted a native 1080p PJ as the benq i have now is pretty good but it is only 720p natively and i had to buy the extra stuff to get 3D to work like the convertor box and glasses, at least the Optoma HD25-LV has that all built in and i already have the 3D glasses and hopefully it will work out good. You didn't try the 3D yet yourself have you.?


----------



## cobr (Oct 31, 2013)

I'm glad that it works for you. My screen is white. Maybe i should try it on a grey screen. No I haven't watched any 3D on it yet. My player can't play 3D at the moment so I'm waiting for my Xmas present from the missus!


----------



## Starmaster (Jun 3, 2012)

cobr said:


> I'm glad that it works for you. My screen is white. Maybe i should try it on a grey screen. No I haven't watched any 3D on it yet. My player can't play 3D at the moment so I'm waiting for my Xmas present from the missus!


I haven't got my Optoma HD25-LV yet but i meant my benq PJ i am still using now works pretty gpood with this screen..but i will let you know how the Optoma PJ is when i get it and have it set up, and i will let you know how the 3D works also. :T


----------

